# snow and sleet to fall in catskills tonight



## ScottySkis (Jan 16, 2012)

I hope they build up a base tonight


----------



## kingslug (Jan 17, 2012)

I think they have a decent base..need some stuff to put on top of it..Hunter is leading the way...Platt needs it bad!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 17, 2012)

Platty doing the best they can


----------



## marcski (Jan 17, 2012)

Considering the lack of total snowfall, there was plenty of fresh at Platte this weekend if you know where to look. But shhhh.....don't tell anyone.  We need more.....though for sure!


----------



## kingslug (Jan 18, 2012)

Weather report looks better ..snow predicted for the rest of the week...


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 18, 2012)

I like this weather finally


----------



## JimG. (Jan 18, 2012)

Looking to do Hunter pm both Thurs and Fri.


----------



## skidbump (Jan 18, 2012)

Poured at belleayre Tues also temps went up to 50 then plunged over nite..Most natural is now porcelain..Most trials are brutal with clear ice.Believe same thing happened at hunter


----------



## Jersey Skier (Jan 18, 2012)

skidbump said:


> Poured at belleayre Tues also temps went up to 50 then plunged over nite..Most natural is now porcelain..Most trials are brutal with clear ice.Believe same thing happened at hunter



I was at Belleayre today, wasn't quite that bad.  Though sharp edges were good to have.  Still better than going to work.


----------



## legalskier (Jan 18, 2012)

The good news is it will be cold enough to blow snow again, and the forecast predicts up to 3" on Saturday.


----------



## k123 (Jan 18, 2012)

skidbump said:


> Poured at belleayre Tues also temps went up to 50 then plunged over nite..Most natural is now porcelain..Most trials are brutal with clear ice.Believe same thing happened at hunter



Yea at hunter the a bunch of trails just closed, probably due to the frozen conditions, hopefully they get the guns blasting on the west side to open them back up


----------



## kingslug (Jan 19, 2012)

Hunter..already blasting and almost all trails will be open by weekend..including lower K and upper xover...they recover quick..


----------

